# It's official



## Salty dog (Mar 25, 2015)

I can officially call myself an artist. 

I've been commissioned to do this in 40 x 40. This is a practice piece. 
She lives in Florida. Lime in the coconut. (Lame)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations nice work. Are you working in oils?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 25, 2015)

That's great. Seriously.

(Of course I initially started writing something tongue-in-cheek about you selling out )


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 25, 2015)

Great painting Scott. I can see why she wanted it. You are a man of many talents.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes in oils. And it's been a pain in the butt. From now on, I'll do what I like and let the chips fall where they may.

Another practice in patience and humility.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 25, 2015)

It's like "I want more saffron in my Bouillabaisse." Or I want cheddar in my Alfredo kind of thing.


----------



## dough (Mar 25, 2015)

always liked the photography you posted... its nice to see you refining your talents even further


----------



## larrybard (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations.

At least so far no one has asked which knife you used to cut the lime.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 25, 2015)

Very cool congrats salty.


----------



## Seth (Mar 25, 2015)

Salty - How old are you?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 26, 2015)

56.

Some people call me Roy.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 26, 2015)

https://youtu.be/KcJs4qJPQ_M


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 26, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> https://youtu.be/KcJs4qJPQ_M



Well played sir, well played indeed...


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 29, 2015)

I have to admit I like gloomy Sundays.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 29, 2015)

Blade Runner one of my favorite flics. Ridley Scott is a great director.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 30, 2015)

+1

I've seen it dozens of times. Love the sound track as well.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 30, 2015)

The death scene of Roy in the rain holding the dove after he has spared the life of Decker. Movie's have had plenty death moments. This ranks as one of the best ever on film.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 30, 2015)

Agreed.

Finished the last one. I must be in a mania. Started another. 30 x40.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 30, 2015)

Coconut/lime wasn't so much my thing...but the freaking tree is cool!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 3, 2015)

I've got movies on the brain since that bladerunner vid. Did you ever see Lust For Life. 1956 Kirk Douglas plays Vincent Van Gogh. He even looks like him. TCM had it on couple nights ago. Anthony Quinn plays Paul Gauguin.

There have been several movies about Van Gogh. This one is my favorite, both actors are great in it. All those yellow wheat fields.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll have to check it out. Van Gogh is one of my favorites.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 4, 2015)

Latest


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 4, 2015)

That is really a great painting. Lots of emotion in your works.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 4, 2015)

To further my Saltyhood I'd like you to meet Alex. I recently adopted him at the local Humane Society. He was found in an abandoned grocery store. In short, he was in bad shape. When rescued it was discovered he also had FIV and Feline Leukemia. (FIV is the cat version of HIV) 

No brainer.
He's a great cat. He felt compelled to be in this photo.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 5, 2015)

Salty what the hell did you do to that cats hair and more importantly what knife did you use in the process!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 5, 2015)

Sharness tester due to no more hair left on forearms?


----------



## chinacats (Apr 5, 2015)

Rescued animals are the best!


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 5, 2015)

They had to shave him because of his matted fur. They gave him a "Lion Cut". 
My last cat passed away while I was at the Midwest gathering. He was 20 yo

.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 5, 2015)

Congrats on the artwork commissions! Also, awesome cat Scott, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 13, 2015)

This coming from someone who has been around the block a time or two.......When you stop amazing yourself you start to die.


----------



## strumke (Apr 16, 2015)

That looks awesome. I would definitely hang that in my house


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 23, 2015)

After a practice piece this one is for the money. Just started this 40x40 commissioned piece.

This will be my first and last. I don't like painting what people tell me to paint. You know what I mean?


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 23, 2015)

I've learned when in a mania, go with it....


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats on getting it knocked out -- it looks good. Now go find that missing bottle of rum and put a dent in it...


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool man...those oils you did are not even close to being done  A good oil painter will layer hundreds of layers to get the color to pop...But if the customer is happy buying a simple under-painting, take the money and run.

Yes mania and painting is a good hobby. I do it myself. Currently not doing oil, because I've got some acrylics to use, but I honestly hate them. They don't flow or layer, they are difficult to apply a transparent layer. You really shouldn't be smoking next to an open turpentine can.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 26, 2015)

No **** Sherlock. (No offense)
I usually have several going to allow for dry time, "layering" etc. Not to mention I get bored.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 26, 2015)

I recently embraced oils. I was a watercolor guy first, then acrylics. I didn't have the patience for oils but it turned out to be my favorite.


----------

